# Operation Car Wash revealed



## Tehon (Jun 16, 2019)

Operation Car Wash was the attempt to clean up corruption in Brazil. As it turns out, it was corrupt in and of itself. Leaked documents have exposed the judges and prosecutors as political conspirators to keep the Workers Party from winning the election that Bolsonaro eventually "won".

Excellent work by all those involved in bringing these revelations to light. I think the Brazilian Supreme Court will have another look at Lula's conviction and imprisonment in light of the newly released documents.


AN ENORMOUS TROVE of secret documents reveals that Brazil’s most powerful prosecutors, who have spent years insisting they are apolitical, instead plotted to prevent the Workers’ Party, or PT, from winning the 2018 presidential election by blocking or weakening a pre-election interview with former President Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva with the explicit purpose of affecting the outcome of the election.

Read more here at the Intercept.com
Exclusive: Brazil’s Top Prosecutors Who Indicted Lula Schemed in Secret Messages to Prevent His Party From Winning 2018 Election


----------



## gipper (Jun 16, 2019)

It would seem wherever government is practiced corruption is sure to follow.


----------



## Tehon (Jun 17, 2019)

gipper said:


> It would seem wherever government is practiced corruption is sure to follow.


Which makes having whistle blowers, journalists and publishers with the courage to expose the scandals all the more important to a free, open society.


----------



## xband (Jun 17, 2019)

All politicians are corrupt but the Right is less corrupt.


----------



## Tehon (Jun 17, 2019)

xband said:


> All politicians are corrupt but the Right is less corrupt.


You would never know it based on this story coming out of Brazil.


----------



## xband (Jun 17, 2019)

Tehon said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> > All politicians are corrupt but the Right is less corrupt.
> ...



Brazilians speak Portuguese and I can't read, speak, write or understand Portuguese even though an old man from Portugal tried to teach me. Vasco de Gama is the Hero of Portugal.


----------



## Tehon (Jun 17, 2019)

xband said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > xband said:
> ...


That's okay, the story is written in English.


----------



## August West (Jun 17, 2019)

xband said:


> All politicians are corrupt but the Right is less corrupt.


Some of Trump`s inner circle are in jail.


----------



## xband (Jun 17, 2019)

August West said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> > All politicians are corrupt but the Right is less corrupt.
> ...



Have you ever been locked up in Jail, say it. edit: My best jail experience was locked up in Tong Jail (Chinese Mafia) over a bowl of broccoli soup that I refused to eat because it only had one little tiny sprig of broccoli. The Tong Jail had TV and I watched Chinese Batman. When she finally came back she said I do not worry about money and pulled a big wad out 20 dollar bills that would choke a horse out of her end table and I said I never look in drawers that are not mine, then she told the big Chinese man with a gun to let me pass and I ran down the stairs like greased lightning and never looked back. Rooftops of Hong Kong.


----------



## August West (Jun 17, 2019)

xband said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > xband said:
> ...


No I haven`t. Anything else you want to know?


----------



## gipper (Jun 17, 2019)

Tehon said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > It would seem wherever government is practiced corruption is sure to follow.
> ...


Agreed, but look what government does to journalists and whistle blowers.  Assange and Manning are in prison. Snowden would be too, if they could get their hands on him. The NSA is spying on all MSM journalists. 

Its clear that the vast majority of the American media is controlled by government. Look at how the MSM is currently promoting the administration’s lies to go to war with Iran. A perfect example, but so typical and transparent...why can’t all Americans see this horrendous fraud being perpetrated on them?


----------



## xband (Jun 17, 2019)

gipper said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Where is the best place to test new weapons, War.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jun 17, 2019)

gipper said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


. . . and then there is the question of whom to trust?

How do we know that Assange and Snowden aren't limited hangouts and that Greenwald isn't their mouth piece?

OTH, how do we know that they aren't cover to keep our system the pillar of righteousness that it should be?
Cover-Ups and Truth Tellers


How do we know this isn't misinformation or disinformation?  Or maybe it is true?

I am bowled over as to how closely the situation in Brazil mirrors our own here in the states.  From the scandal to the the goofy right-wing populist in office.

You would think that the folks behind the scenes could AT LEAST find different original scripts for the various TAX FARMS across the globe, but it seems, they find one script to distract the masses, they use it over and over and over, in nation after nation.


I read this story, and I got a serious case of déjà vu.  Of course the whole Car Wash scandal had to, in the end, be motivated in part by politics.  Just like. . .   someplace else we know of?


----------



## MisterBeale (Jun 17, 2019)

xband said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



Why make new weapons?  Why test them?


----------

